# freebsd-update segmentation fault



## dazza (Aug 5, 2013)

I am upgrading my server from FreeBSD 9.0 to FreeBSD 9.1 using freebsd-update however I'm seeing this segmentation fault:


```
# freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
Segmentation fault (core dumped)

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
Segmentation fault (core dumped)

Does this look reasonable (y/n)?
```

I'm currently running:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD mdb.internal 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 01:47:53 UTC 2012     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

any ideas? I'm not looking forward to saying yes after a segfault.


----------



## dazza (Aug 5, 2013)

In addition, when I look in /var/log/messages I see:


```
Aug  5 13:48:47 mdb kernel: pid 4727 (fmt), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Aug  5 13:48:47 mdb kernel: pid 4729 (fmt), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

I have a standard unedited /etc/free-bsdupdate.conf


----------



## dazza (Aug 5, 2013)

I looked at the code in freebsd-update and it looked to me that fmt was just being used to output the components that needed updating. There components are in the file /var/db/freebsd-update/comp.present. The contents looked reasonable so I went ahead and pressed Y and the upgrade ran fine.

I guess someone can mark this as solved or maybe just delete the thread?


----------

